# Oakville Reef Gallery - closed down



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I just saw this on the other forum. Sad to see the guys shut down, wish them the best. 



> I have just spoken with Tom and indeed, unfortunately after >13 years, Oakville Reef Gallery has decided to close their doors. This is a very sad day, and the end of an era. ORG helped to bring modern-day reef-keeping to Canada.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Damm my favorite reef store in the part , sad to hear that


----------



## neemo (Feb 4, 2014)

I got my latest reef setup , advice and equipment all through Tom and Flavio at ORG.
Those buggers made me spend a lot of money lol, but they always pointed me in the right direction, and set me up with the best equipment of the time.

Sorry to hear that another great store bites the dust. Wishing both those guys the best, I know Flavio has a new store now, and hopefully we'll still see Tom around in the hobby as well.

Oddly, this thread on the 'other site' is closed. Weird. Sometimes its nice to reminisce.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

neemo said:


> Oddly, this thread on the 'other site' is closed. Weird. Sometimes its nice to reminisce.


I know Flavio was involved in ORG but I only know him from Advanced Reef Aquatics....

As for the thread on the other site being closed... That isn't really surprising..AJ posted the update and that is all there is to say about that..


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

How so sad and Tom was my connection to something that I can't buy in Canada and was the best store for GHL Profilux,I'm gonna miss the old store.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

fury165 said:


> I know Flavio was involved in ORG but I only know him from Advanced Reef Aquatics....
> 
> As for the thread on the other site being closed... That isn't really surprising..AJ posted the update and that is all there is to say about that..


Hahahahahahahaha. Now now.....you don't want an infraction do you!

Quite frankly the store was doomed the moment Big ALS closed as the draw in the area for walk ins was gone.

If they moved to be different plaza they may have had a better shot.

The store had a storied past. I stopped going when I got different prices depending on what I wore and whether I drove the minivan or SUV to the store among other things...

>jason


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

jkoot said:


> Hahahahahahahaha. Now now.....you don't want an infraction do you!
> 
> The store had a storied past. I stopped going when I got different prices depending on what I wore and whether I drove the minivan or SUV to the store among other things...
> 
> >jason


THAT is why they closed the thread. To keep comments like that from cultivating.

Tom was great to me and my tank is incredible because of him and his advice. will miss the store and Tom and Joe.


----------



## Triggerfish (Oct 11, 2013)

Tom, if your reading this thread, I'm sorry to hear about the store shutting down.
I remember the first time I walked into your store on Kerr St & got hooked on this hobby. You have given me years of good memories & support. I wish you all the best & hope everything is OK.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I understand, now they are supplier by road, to LFS in Montreal.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Tom,keep heathy.


----------

